# Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x



## Sonic2904 (30. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

einmal kurz zu mir: ich heiße Micha, komme aus Essen und bin 26 Jahre alt. 
Habe mir für dieses Jahr ein Schlauchboot mit Motor zugelegt und auch ein gebrauchtes Humminbird 570x Echolot.
Ich war heute damit das erste mal auf dem Wasser und habe ein Problem festgestellt.
Ich habe zwar schon gehört, dass es für ungeübte schwer sein soll ein Echolot einzustellen, jedoch habe ich den Boden und die Tiefe gut erkennen können. Also fürs erste ausreichend. Was mich viel mehr stört sind die in regelmäßigen Abständen auftretenden "Störungen" im Bild, die dann erscheinen wenn der Geber pulsiert.
Ist das normal?
Habe ich ggf. was falsch eingestellt?
Die Störsignale sind auch vorhanden wenn der Geber nicht im Wasser ist (mobile Version).
Ich habe schon verschiedene Einstellungen probiert, jedoch bleiben die Störungen.
Ist mein Geber evtl. defekt?
Wollte auch noch ein zwei Bilder hochladen, habe aber noch nicht ganz raus gefunden wie das hier funktioniert.

Vllt hat jemand von euch schon einmal solche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir einen Tipp geben.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

schau mal die Steckkontakte nach ob die oxydiert sind....oder ob eine kontakthülse nicht richtig sitzt


----------



## Sonic2904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

das habe ich schon geprüft, alles i.O.
Werde ggf. noch einmal mit einem Wattestäbchen und Alkohol drüber gehen.
Sonst noch eine Idee?


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Hast du genügend Saft im Akku?


----------



## Sonic2904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

11,7V. Habe noch eine Gelbatterie vom Motorrad mit 12,5V drangehangen --> kein Unterschied. Kontakte sind wie gesagt sauber.
Ist das denn normal das der Geber ca. alle 5 sek knistert?
Immer dann taucht auch die Sägezahnstörung-Balken im Bild auf.


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Ist das außerhalb des Wassers oder im Wasser?


----------



## Sonic2904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

sowohl als auch.


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Frag mal bei Thomas Schlageter Echolotcentrum nach, der macht m.E. ein Frühjahrs - Checkangebot. Kostet nicht allzuviel. Der kann dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Sonic2904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

habe ich gerade angerufen, die haben keinen Humminbird Support. Ich soll mich bei Technik fürs Boot melden, kann da aber noch keinen erreichen.
Ich habe iwie die Vermutung das es am Geber liegt. Hier ist nicht zufällig jemand aus der nähe, der auch ein Humminbird Gerät hat, dass ich mal prüfen kann ob es nicht am Geber liegt. Oder gibt es vllt in NRW irgendwo ein Fachgeschäft wo ich dies vllt prüfen könnte.
Würde lieber 100eur für einen neuen Geber investieren als einen Check zu machen der Geld kostet um dann noch einmal Geld zu bezahlen
Das Echolot hat gerade mal 50h auf der Uhr und ist rein optisch neuwertig, sowie der Geber.
Könnt ihr mir denn sagen ob das zyklische Knistern im Geber normal ist?


----------



## trollmänchen (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Hallo Micha

 1)
 Zu den Geber beim Echolot, dieser Pulsiert (Taktet) ständig.
 Du solltest nie das Echolot bzw. den Geber  längere Zeit außerhalb des Wassers eingeschaltet lassen, da dieser Warm bis Heiß wird und hierdurch der Quarz im Geber beschädigt werden kann. Wenn außerhalb des Wassers dann im Modi Simulation.

 Was meinst du mit Störsignale - Bild wird nicht mehr angezeigt - keine Tiefenangaben - kein Boden? 

 Bis dahin

 Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## Seewolf 01 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Moin Micha,
woher hast du das denn, dass der Geber heiß wird?
Ein Echolotgeber kann man auch im Boot einkleben,
ohne Flüssigkeit.


----------



## Sonic2904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Hallo Zusammen, 
Also wie schon oben beschrieben, habe ich eine tiefenanzeige alles funktioniert soweit, ausser dass es in gleichen abstaenden verzerrungen im bild gibt (saegezahnartig). Benutze ich die einstellung boden schwarz, sind es schwarze balken die siche von oben nach unten ziehen. Wie weit die balken auseinander liegen kann ich uber die anzeigegeschwindigkeit variieren.
Wie gesagt, es tritt auch auff wenn der geber nicht im wasser ist. Was ich dabei feststelle ist, das der geber immer wenn ein stoersignal erscheint ein knistern, pulsieren von sich gibt. Zwischen den signalen hoere ich nichts von dem geber. Ab und zu, wenn ich den geber mal in die hand nehme, knistert er etwas langer und der stoerbalken wird etwas groesser, aber in der regel sind die signale in gleichen abstaenden erkennbar.
Habe auch schon mit einem service gesprochen, wahrscheinlich ist der geber defekt. 
Wuerde es jedoch gerne einmal testen bevor ich 100eur evtl in den sand setze.


----------



## zokker (2. April 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Hallo sonic ...
Kannst du zwischen 200 und 83 khz umschalten? Wenn ja, teste das mal.
Du gehst davon aus das Dein Geber defekt ist. Ich sehe das anders. Da die Störungen zyklisch sind und ein Geber ein passives Bauteil ist, also kein Zeitglied verbaut ist, gehe ich davon aus das das Echol. einen weg hat. 

Gruß ...


----------



## Sonic2904 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Hallo Zusammen,

danke nochmal für die Antworten. 
Es lag wie vermutet am Geber.
Habe einen neuen Geber für 30€ bei Ebay geschossen und das Problem ist weg. Das Echolot läuft jetzt einwandfrei.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## zokker (23. April 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit meinem Humminbird 570x*

Wunderbar, ist ja dann zum glück doch noch alles gut gelaufen.


----------

